# URGENT MESSAGE - Who is in charge?



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Just wanted to share this important message with everyone in light of all the terrible things happening in the world today. I hope that each of you might see the humor and the truth to this story...enjoy and have an awesome day!

*LESSON for the DAY!* - Just remember who's really in charge...

A very long time ago, all the different parts of the body were discussing who should be in charge. The discussion quickly escalated into an argument. The brain thought it should be in charge because it does all the thinking. The heart said it provides life giving blood...and the lungs said you cannot live without my air! Then all the other body parts joined in and claimed their own personal reason for being in charge. It was a terrible situation. *NO ONE* could agree on anything!

And then the butt said "Hello, excuse me please...I would like to be in charge" and all the body parts started an uncontrollable laughter!!! Hahaha...how ridiculous...everyone was rolling with laughter at the thought of it...

The butt was so upset and hurt about the way all the other body parts were acting...and vowed to get even! I'll show them...I'll show them all!

The butt was not heard from again and would not talk to any of the other body parts...just staying hidden and keeping to itself. Several days later all the other body parts were having problems and called an emergency meeting to see what's going on. The brain quickly figured out the problem and informed all of the body parts...the butt is upset and is not doing his job and it's affecting us all...we cannot properly function unless we remove all the toxic waste from our body!

To make a long story short...they all unanimously voted to put the butt in charge and become the boss of everything!

*The moral of this story: SOMETIMES THINGS DO NOT GO THE WAY WE WANT BECAUSE THERE IS AN BUTT HOLE IN CHARGE AND THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WE CAN DO ABOUT IT!!!*

:amen:

As remembered from a long ago fishing trip with my father, (R.I.P.), when I was 9 years old...and after all these years, this story still has merit!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

What?...No comments? No replies? Doesn't anyone have a sense of humor anymore? 146 views and absolutely no comments...

The coronavirus must have everyone off their game! When all of this is over, I need to invite everyone over for all the cold beer and barbecue they can consume! Lighten up everyone...

My intention was to try to bring a smile to someone during this pandemic with a little levity and an occasional smile or a little laughter...what happened to everyone? That's a funny story! Everyone who should be in charge isn't...and the one who should NOT be in charge ends up being the boss...

Oh well...sorry if my thread post was inappropriate for this forum...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Cebu Citizen said:


> What?...No comments? No replies? Doesn't anyone have a sense of humor anymore? 146 views and absolutely no comments...
> 
> The coronavirus must have everyone off their game! When all of this is over, I need to invite everyone over for all the cold beer and barbecue they can consume! Lighten up everyone...
> 
> ...


I'll take you up on the BBQ (aussie) invite but may haps this should have been in the Mabuhay club corner but thanks for reminding us of a very old fact, one that governments fail to see no matter their beliefs.
You did bring a smile to me as my dad told me this one 40 plus years ago,,,,,, same as the engineers song/poem.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I'll take you up on the BBQ (aussie) invite but may haps this should have been in the Mabuhay club corner but thanks for reminding us of a very old fact, one that governments fail to see no matter their beliefs.
> You did bring a smile to me as my dad told me this one 40 plus years ago,,,,,, same as the engineers song/poem.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes...I always forget about posting in the Mabuhay Corner...you're right...that would have been a more appropriate place for posting this story...I seem to always look at the threads below and many times forget to look up to the top of the page...

I may need to pick your brain on some good "Aussie" BBQ tips...Hahaha...although I have some good ol' Southern US BBQ recipes from Tennessee and Georgia...

I will keep everyone posted as this pandemic crisis subsides...I will definitely let you all know when we will have that cold beer and BBQ!!! (No Joke)!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Don't get too excited yet CC with regards to C-19 especially here. Your Post "urgent MSG" exactly,,,,,, stay at home.
The southern BBQ I have enjoyed, delicious but only one time in the eastern states when I was over there, more a visitor to the west coast and now not for 10 years. ATM staying safe because I hope to see another 10 plus years and enjoy the beach and goings on here, interesting community we found here and fraternise with none of them, speak now and then, they are all full of their own egos "mine is better than yours" mentality and really fail to see the big picture, why are we here?

If you ever come for a BBQ CC I am going to do my favourite king prawn dish with smatterings ginger, garlic and onions and a fir bit of JD. 

Enjoy but let's not count our chickens etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

